# Calvin and Hobbes



## Solo Christo (May 14, 2005)

Anyone else love these guys?


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 14, 2005)

Calvin and Hobbes is the only comic I ever enjoyed reading...and still do.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 14, 2005)

Here's another of my favorites...


----------



## turmeric (May 14, 2005)

How totally depraved!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 15, 2005)

I think the only way C&H could have been a better cartoon, would have been if Bill Watterson had actually been a Calvinist.

My take on the greatest commentary comix (post 1980):
(philosophical, not practical--I can think of some suberb parenting/real-life comix, but that's a different class)

in no particular order:
Far Side (gone, either you loved it or hated it, either way it was unforgettable)
Bloom County (gone, Outland is not nearly as good)
**Calvin and Hobbes** (gone)
Dilbert (human nature being what it is, will this guy ever run out of material?)
and my new favorite: Get Fuzzy


----------



## Puddleglum (May 15, 2005)

Yeah, Calvin & Hobbes is cool! Dilbert's a favorite too. And Peanuts - I read the baseball ones when I / my softball team is doing poorly.  And Get Fuzzy rocks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 15, 2005)

1. Calvin & Hobbes
2. Far Side
3. Dilbert

** Asterix


----------



## Solo Christo (May 16, 2005)

Yep, The Far Side is pretty funny too. Oh, that Gary Larson!


----------



## Bryan (May 18, 2005)

Calvin and Hobbes
Foxtrot
Dilbert

Bryan
SDG


----------



## crhoades (May 18, 2005)

Get fuzzy is hilarious! I have a siamese and it is soooo true. Check out comics.com. they will email you a comic a day to your email...


----------



## raderag (May 18, 2005)

He keeps peeing on my chevy.


----------



## sastark (May 18, 2005)

Calvin and Hobbes is classic, as is Farside.

Comics that are still around today, that I love:

Foxtrot (I really think the guy who does the strip monitors my Instant Message conversations - the next days strip is always about something I _just_ was talking about).

Dilbert

and my new personal fav: Pearls Before Swine.

Also, PVPonline is pretty funny. For example:






[Edited on 5-18-2005 by sastark]


----------



## bigheavyq (Jun 10, 2005)

pearls before swine (i love the gators)
non sequitor 
dilbert
in the bleachers
bloom county

classics 
far side
calvin and hobbes


----------



## Batman (Jun 10, 2005)

Calvin and Hobbes, to me, is the best comic strip of all time...I have all the collectable books and am beginning to read them to my six and four year olds..and they love it!!!


----------



## Batman (Jun 10, 2005)

Calvin and Hobbes, to me, is the best comic strip of all time...I have all the collectable books and am beginning to read them to my six and four year olds..and they love it!!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 18, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2005)

The Complete Calvin and Hobbes Celebrates the 10th Anniversary of Bill Watterson's Strip


----------



## Puritanhead (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## Herald (Oct 4, 2005)

When I was a student at the Word of Life Bible Institute (ah, how fondly I recall my Arminian days), one of the profs would show a Calvin N' Hobbes strip on the overhead before class. Another prof, not be outdone, would show a Far Side strip. The comic relief made church history a whole lot easier to sit through.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2007)

Calvin & Hobbes Search Engine


----------



## crhoades (Feb 27, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Calvin & Hobbes Search Engine


 
Cool! After a quick search...


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Feb 27, 2007)

I was a Calvinist before I became a Calvinist.
My favourite:


----------



## Theogenes (Feb 27, 2007)

Does anyone like "Ballard Street"? It used to be "The Neighborhood".

http://news.yahoo.com/comics/ballardstreet

It's definitely off the wall humor.
Jim


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 27, 2007)

Quick question: besides the odd predestination quip, I don't see much that would suggest that he was like *the* Calvin. And yet I've read many places that say that M. Cauvin was indeed the model for comic strip Calvin. 

Any background from you C/H-ophiles?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> Quick question: besides the odd predestination quip, I don't see much that would suggest that he was like *the* Calvin. And yet I've read many places that say that M. Cauvin was indeed the model for comic strip Calvin.
> 
> Any background from you C/H-ophiles?



Here is what Bill Watterson says about it.


----------



## caddy (Feb 28, 2007)

I have been a Huge Fan of Far Side and the last few years--Ballard Street!

Good Stuff



Jim Snyder said:


> Does anyone like "Ballard Street"? It used to be "The Neighborhood".
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/comics/ballardstreet
> 
> ...


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 28, 2007)

*Calvin & Hodge*

Calvin and Hobbes is my favorite as well.

Second, and a very close second is Farside.

G&P,

-Calvin and Hodge


----------



## bookslover (Mar 1, 2007)

Given the disappearance of "Calvin and Hobbes" and "The Far Side," I am grateful for the appearance of "Pearls Before Swine."

Helooooo Zebba Neighba!

Also, best non-vocal cartoon character ever: Bill the Cat!


----------



## SRoper (Mar 1, 2007)

Yesterday's Lio gave a nod to Calvin and Hobbes and other great strips of the past. Only the good die young.

The Houston Chronicle "build your own comics page" is the best way to consume comics online that I've found. Unfortunately they are missing some of my favorites.


----------

